

Ask HN: Techcrunch Disrupt Failed Presentation Video - grep

Hi,<p>I've heard there was a failed presentation on TC Disrupt. Does anyone knows a link to watch it?<p>Thanks
======
bluesix
Probably this one [http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/24/lumier-adds-a-new-coat-
of-p...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/24/lumier-adds-a-new-coat-of-paint-to-
windows/)

Useless.

~~~
amourgh
the guy is funny :)

